# Kinks



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

For some this may be a delicate topic, but since we are all anonymous, perhaps the topic will be ok. There are several threads where the idea of a kink is deemed as "wrong". A young woman had sex before marriage and hid the fact from her husband. All she wanted was better sex. While this was not a kink, the replies attacked her mercilessly and she left the forum.

In truth, if you allow your SO to enjoy the kink...occasionally...the sex is so much better. I am not talking about a alternate lifestyle type kink, but that small weird thing that is perhaps "outside the norm"
For starters. We "schedule" intimacy twice a week. Anything outside of those 2 days is a bonus. Our average is 4 days a week. Friday nights are my day. Anything I want, however I want it. (No others allowed) Sunday mornings are her day. 90% of the time it is receiving for her only.

The kink. She likes to talk to her friends while receiving. A kind of exhibitionism/voyeurism thing. She hides it well, but I can tell by her sneaky smile that she enjoys it. I don't think anyone is in on the game, and perhaps some would object, but she likes it so it's ok by me.

This may be a topic of no interest, and she is hesitant to post , since some of her thoughts received less than positive feedback. But for those who are less inhibited, what are some of the "small" kinks that your SO (or you) enjoy. And yes, it is Sunday morning.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I personally think whatever two consenting married adults want to do between each other is fine, as long as both are in full communication with the other. Kink can help bring a spark to a marriage


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I love Kinks!

You Really Got Me, Waterloo Sunset, Lola... great stuff there!

Ohh, different kinda' kinks here.
Sorry, now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I’m not sure if this post meets the guidelines for the SIM section.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

pegging, watersports, prostate play, face sitting


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Face sitting is a kink?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Faithful Wife said:


> I’m not sure if this post meets the guidelines for the SIM section.


It doesn't. Thread closed.


----------

